# Hard Top strobe



## sdauto (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone have any Ideas of mounting a strobe on the hard top with out having to drill thru it? Need something but don't want to wreck the top. If you have any pictures that would be a great help too


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

sdauto;956721 said:


> Anyone have any Ideas of mounting a strobe on the hard top with out having to drill thru it? Need something but don't want to wreck the top. If you have any pictures that would be a great help too


Just a thought...you could glue some metal to the top and use a magnetic-mount strobe unit...Of course, the glue would have to be an industrial strength...perhaps even an epoxy? 
No drilling required!


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

I went and got a big speaker magnet from my dads shop, and put it on the inside of the top. Therefore it pulls the light in with the difference of polarity from the light and the magnet, No hole, no glue Nothing!


----------



## sdauto (Jan 12, 2010)

P&m

Is that a hard top or soft top you did that with?


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Hard or soft, done it with both


----------



## danskool (Jan 5, 2010)

Good timing on this thread. I also have a hard top and a light in the mail on its way. Magnet mount light. I am depating what to do. I don't want to leave the light up there when it is not plow season. I was thinking on putting a 1/8" thick metal plate up there and screw/seal it down.Would hardly see it it. I will have to try the magnet trick and see how strong it is with the magnet on the inside. Epoxy would work also i would guess. Good stuff of course and i might try that as well. If it comes unstuck because of the cold, then i would screw it down.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I spent 3 minutes with the search button and found

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=65860
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=39566


----------



## jkrak (Nov 11, 2007)

PL401 construction adhesive from any Home Depot. It comes in a yellow caulk tube. First I painted a large fender washer and glued it down. Did this two seasons ago and its never comming off. Also I use a piece of pipe insulation for the power cord and stopped it from the annoying noise it makes when it rattles on the top.


----------



## tsut (Nov 18, 2010)

*removable mount for hard-top*

Just updated my approach on a different thread - my removable, hard-top strobe mount.

(cross linking) Strobe caution lite on fiberglass top??
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=39566

Hope ideas and photos help!


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

tsut;1357267 said:


> Just updated my approach on a different thread - my removable, hard-top strobe mount.
> 
> (cross linking) Strobe caution lite on fiberglass top??
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=39566
> ...


I took a piece of thin gauged sheet metal and cut two strips out 3"x5" and sprayed them black. I then JB welded them to the roof. I can't even see them on the top, not visible from the inside, and holds my light bar great!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I used mag mount lights BUT I had tree branches knock them off. They would dangle on the power cord and dent the truck door. So I use ratchet straps now.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

See post number 19 (single ski rack), keeps light off top (less snow piling) and no drilling. That's what I did on my first YJ.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116117


----------



## Korhumel (Nov 12, 2011)

Had this same issue. I ended up securing down four, square, 1/8" steel plates with Marine Epoxy; They dont budge. Then popped on my magnetic mini light bar. Works great and I've already driven on the expressway with it and had no issues with the glue. I'll post a picture or two tommorow. Once summer roles around, I can pop that sucker off and be ready to go topless.


----------



## sdauto (Jan 12, 2010)

*My top Strobe*

Here's what I did someone here gave me the idea used 3m Marine sealewr let it cure for 2 days works great and will never come off. You can barley see the plate with the light off.Plus I use a little small strobe on the rear glass.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

sdauto;1377967 said:


> Here's what I did someone here gave me the idea used 3m Marine sealewr...


Post #30 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116117


----------

